# Is it OK if I don't hunt with my Vizsla?



## kabbas (Apr 5, 2016)

We are hoping to get a Vizsla in a few months and while my husband has hunted with our other dogs (lab and springer) in the past, he hasn't hunted much in the last few years. Will a V still be a happy dog if he doesn't hunt, yet is still properly exercised? Do any of you have a V but DON'T hunt? If so, how has your experience been?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

V's were bred for hunting, so it's always optimal to work with instinct (regardless of the breed) but no, it is not mandatory to hunt in order to have a well adjusted, happy Vizsla. As long as they get lots of off leash time they're OK.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd suggest that if hunting is not something you plan on doing with your V, then look for a dog from a predominantly show and pet background. Don't do the dog an injustice and look at pups from hard hunting/field trial lines. Those dogs will hunt, whether you do or not - and offer a much greater commitment to alternatively fill that need/desire/genetic code.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not a hunter, but I do have a large back yard that's fully fenced, so my boy Willie can hunt any time he wants to. He has caught chipmunks, squirrels and rabbits out in his yard. When we go for walks, he is on leash. These walks are mostly for my exercise, not his. Willie also has a couple of dog buddies in the neighborhood who come over to play in his yard, and they run and run and run. I believe in my heart that Willie is a perfectly happy boy.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't hunt, and my back yard isn't that big, but my wife and I ensure Miles gets plenty of exercise using the parks around our home. He gets an hour a day of off leash running/hiking or a structured run with myself, coupled with some mental stimulation via command training. 

He's been a great family pet, but we are kind of lucky because he has a mellow temperament for a V. He is a very spoiled in the attention department and is very happy. I feel as long as you are willing to devote your time to care for their needs you will have a happy V too.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Jrod said:


> I don't hunt, and my back yard isn't that big, but my wife and I ensure Miles gets plenty of exercise using the parks around our home. He gets an hour a day of off leash running/hiking or a structured run with myself, coupled with some mental stimulation via command training.
> 
> He's been a great family pet, but we are kind of lucky because he has a mellow temperament for a V. He is a very spoiled in the attention department and is very happy. I feel as long as you are willing to devote your time to care for their needs you will have a happy V too.


I love the picture of you guys, it's just so..Vizsla. They bring that out in us. The love and the bond btwn you is palpable, it's what sets the breed apart. As they say, a picture is sometimes worth a thousand words.

I've shared my life now with 3 Vizslas, and all of them have been mellow, and I've come to the conclusion that a "mellow" Vizsla doesn't necessarily result from lots of exercise or hunting or whatever, but the deep understanding some owners have with their V's..and the dog's ability to recognize that and respond in kind.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Your V will hunt with or without you 

Our main walks are in fields and woods and at least 80% of the time our two girls are sniffing out game birds and rabbits. Make sure you train a good recall!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

My Oscar is a mellow Vizsla to the point of being **** right lazy sometimes!! Yet he also has his crazy mad moments every day! We live in a flat with no garden BUT have access to great walks on our door step that don't require much on lead time. He comes to work with me everyday where he plays with two other Vs (and a puppy Bulldog) and I take them all to the local park during my lunch hour where they tear around like total nutters in typical Vizsla style!

We don't hunt but Oscar does show a lot of natural instinct. He loves to stalk, point and track down birds, squirrels etc. He is also so good with his nose which we always encourage with playing 'hide the treats' around the flat.

I truly believe in what Mswhipple says about him being a perfectly happy boy... lots of love, attention and time makes a happy V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just my take on someone wanting just a pet, to be warned off of field trial bloodlines. I'm not taking about FT titles scattered about in a bloodline. June and Cash both have them mixed in their bloodline. Cash is a hunter, but it took a lot of slow going to get him to where he is today. Yes, he has a hunters heart, and will choose hunting over any other outing.
June would be happy being someones personal pet. She loves going on outing where she is the center of attention. Walks through the neighborhood, shopping with me, visiting friends, and just riding around town to do errands. 
Both self-hunted as puppies, but also enjoyed playing with us, and other dogs outside. They would range out a little ways, but always looked to us to make sure we were still within sight. 

Sweet little Lucy is field trial bloodlines top, bottom and sideways. She was the sweetest puppy you would ever want to meet inside the house. Her and June romped and played nonstop inside. As soon as she set foot outside, she was OCD on hunting. She did not care to play with any other dogs, or interact with people. It was all about the hunt, and she could careless if you even existed. This little puppy could be a football field away from you, and running to her hearts content. She was searching for anything that had a good smell, or moved. She even chased airplanes just because they fly. At almost 6 years old she will play with the other dogs in the backyard some. First she has to check everything out, and make sure there is nothing that can be caught, or pointed first. She is still all about the hunt anytime you are in a field, but now does look to you for direction. She comes straight in on recall, but is almost trembling with excitement until she hears the word to release her to go back hunting. I love this little dog to death, but feel she would be very frustrating to someone that wanted a pet only.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

When folks ask me about V's..as in perspective owners...I tell them Vizslas need 3 things: Lots of exercise, lots of mental stimulation, and lots of love and attention. Different dogs need different amounts and at different times, but once you figure that out and accommodate (surrender?), you'll be fine. Maladjusted V's typically live in families where that balance doesn't match the V's needs.

I've had a V from strongly field/hunting lines, and a V from less field lines, and they all worked out fine. I really think the dog needs to fit the lifestyle of the owner, but the most important variable is the owners insight into the needs of the particular dog and his ability and willingness to accommodate that.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Both of the last two litters (and every litter that I will ever have) will come down from field trial lines. That's what we do and we hunt hard. 
Many, if not most of the pups went to pet homes. As long as they are happy and their owners are happy, that's all that matters. 

In fact, I'd much rather go to field lines as in order for the dogs to be successful in the field they, the dogs,have to be able to take training, tolerate pressure, and have a good head on their shoulders. All traits that I would want passed on. 

Not to say that show lines don't... 
Bottom line though. If the pups are given good homes and all that comes with that... And are happy? Then you bet.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

I mountain bike hard with my Vizsla. He`s brilliant at that. I either hike, play, take him to the dog park every single day. He`s always been goofy and play motivated. But, when I introduced him to hunting - his whole demeanor changed. It`s hard to describe it, but looks like he found a purpose. He`s cocky. He`s intense, but just as loving as before. He works really really hard, even though we don`t get birds often. He`ll jump into frozen waters, he`ll get bloodied and bruised - but when he is on a hunt, it makes me think he`s complete, of course only after he ends the day on your lap.

I did all of that, what people are mentioning - an active lifestyle. But, if you want a Vizsla to thrive - hunt!


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Also, my Vizsla is from a show line. The working bond you establish when you go on hunts is special.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We don't hunt with ours and they are happy as larks. They are exercised routinely - minimum of 2 hours outside rain or shine, they have the run of many, many acres and they do their own hunting. They enjoy stalking birds, chasing ducks & geese, etc. The instinct is strong.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

You can exercise them, tire them out, love them, feed them and keep them happy. Even say their purpose is to a put a smile on your face, give you companionship and make your life more fulfilling. But, what about exercising their instincts, the primordial instinct to hunt as a pack, a role to play in the pack, please the pack leader - you.

You can sure allow your Vizsla to hunt squirrels, but that`s not a hunt cause you are not a part of it. 

I`m not saying, every dog has the will and desire to hunt. But, if you get a dog that has it - I think you should expose yourselves to hunting. These are high drive dogs, bred for a specific purpose. It would be a total injustice if you didn`t. 
This is just an opinion of course. 

If you had a generally happy child who was really gifted at something, but the child never got to explore that? Is that okay?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I hunt with my two and with some others,,,all the dogs love the hunt...but I know just as many that don't hunt and they too, are great companion dogs and well contented with superb temperaments. Most I know are wire haired, including my own, so not sure if same scenario applies to the smooth side


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

browndogbrownguy said:


> You can exercise them, tire them out, love them, feed them and keep them happy. Even say their purpose is to a put a smile on your face, give you companionship and make your life more fulfilling. But, what about exercising their instincts, the primordial instinct to hunt as a pack, a role to play in the pack, please the pack leader - you.
> 
> You can sure allow your Vizsla to hunt squirrels, but that`s not a hunt cause you are not a part of it.
> 
> ...


There's something about this that just doesn't sit well with me, it's seems inaccurate and dismissive of those who choose to not hunt with their V's.

"Hunting" is a very broad term made up of many smaller elements: It's going into the field, it's hiking, it's the dog going on point, it's the flush, it's the kill, and it's the retrieve. One can do all or most and have the same experience of their V..and perhaps most importantly, the V itself can exercise the instinct...the actual kill isn't part of their instinct, that's the human part. Giving them the opportunity to get into the field and to run and chase and point IS the instinct. The actual kill ("Hunting") is our part, and they need to be acclimated to it, their first experience with a gunshot is usually fear. 

When my kid performed in the school play I felt the same pride as I would if he was on Broadway or the New York Philharmonic. It's not so much denying his gift, but rather appreciating that gift in less grand ways and from his perspective.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Then why does my V get put out with me when I miss the shot? He will turn his head and look at me, and huff. He will also get irritated if I let another dog retrieve a bird he has pointed, one to many times. 
I agree that not all vizslas have the drive it takes to be a good hunting partner. I also agree that gunfire is not a natural sound to them, and even us. 
Yes, some vizslas will be happy never hunting, but others live for the hunt.
I wouldn't say that killing isn't part of their instinct. My dogs have killed plenty of animals without any input from me. They catch a few squirrels a year, along with possum, mice, and June has a obsession with nutria rat. Then there is the skunks that they feel the need to take out.


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

I don`t think I`m being dismissive of people who don`t hunt , and I`m also not being snobbish. It is just my opinion based on experience. 



browndogbrownguy said:


> I`m not saying, every dog has the will and desire to hunt. But, if you get a dog that has it - I think you should expose yourselves to hunting. These are high drive dogs, bred for a specific purpose. It would be a total injustice if you didn`t.
> This is just an opinion of course.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Gingerling said:


> One can do all or most and have the same experience of their V..and perhaps most importantly, the V itself can exercise the instinct...the actual kill isn't part of their instinct, that's the human part. Giving them the opportunity to get into the field and to run and chase and point IS the instinct. The actual kill ("Hunting") is our part, and they need to be acclimated to it, their first experience with a gunshot is usually fear.


With all the respect in the world, I disagree. The kill is most certainly a part of the hunt, most definitely part of the instinct and an extremely important aspect of it. Societal influence would like us to believe that it's not so, as that is unappealing to the cellophane crowd. However for a bird dog it is the final reward to the dog and brings it all together. It's akin to sex without orgasm. Fun indeed - working with the genetic code - but missing a very important aspect.
Ken


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Let me clarify: I think the instinct to hunt is apparent in all predators, humans included. So, it's not at all surprising that they'd chase and hunt down and kill other animals...and enjoy it. That's what they do, it's survival. What I'm referring to is adapting that response to our sport of hunting. That's not necessarily natural for them (again, their first experience with gunshots is usually fear, not understanding or enjoyment), and their natural instincts need to be trained/modified for our purposes, the "Whoa", the "Wait", etc. We do the killing, they do the other things. That part isn't at all natural, they should be doing the killing, not us. Using the sex analogy, our doing the killing yet having them do all the work is like having sex and NOT having an orgasm. I agree it's the kill that's the most satisfying. Maybe it works for them b/c as I said, the other parts to it remain intact: The hike, the point, the flush, the retrieve.

As I said...and I'm not intending to open a can of worms here...is that I've found from my V's perspective, the instincts they have are exercised and enjoyed without killing anything, that's not cellophane (whatever that is) and I'm surely not a bleeding heart, either. I just think the statement that not hunting (us, not them) is somehow not utilizing them to their fullest potential is just very misguided and misleading. But that's just me.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Totally agree w/you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I disagree that the differing opinion is misleading and/or misguided. It is a different opinion, but the OP asked for opinions and we are being honest with our responses. The original poster can determine what is right for them, but to sit in judgement and tell others that their view is wrongheaded is unkind and unwarranted.

The "cellophane crowd" refers to those who get their meat beautifully wrapped in cellophane with an absorbent pad underneath and generally view hunting and killing of game barbaric. 

Our opinions differ. My opinion is that Vizslas bred to hunt can certainly survive and live a relatively happy life. But why not allow the dogs genetic purpose to be realized if you want to own a hunting dog? Hunting dogs should hunt. When one witnesses one's dog experience hunting in it's fullest - which includes the kill and retrieval of game - then one also witnesses the absolute joy and completeness of its nature in that wonderfully special moment. Surprisingly, many people also are surprised at their own primordial, natural instinct coming to light at the same time. Just my opinion, however misguided it may be.
Ken


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Yes, some vizslas will be happy never hunting, but others live for the hunt.


But if they (vizslas) have never been exposed to hunting, as a puppy, then they really don't know what they are missing. Regardless of drive, or instinct. At least the formal type of hunting that we are talking about. 
So, IMO, they can be happy, regardless of drive or instinct or lines or what-have-you.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

WillowyndRanch said:


> With all the respect in the world, I disagree. The kill is most certainly a part of the hunt, most definitely part of the instinct and an extremely important aspect of it. Societal influence would like us to believe that it's not so, as that is unappealing to the cellophane crowd. However for a bird dog it is the final reward to the dog and brings it all together. It's akin to sex without orgasm. Fun indeed - working with the genetic code - but missing a very important aspect.
> Ken


The kill is an important part of the hunt, but it isn't what the hunt is about. I think though that's where philosophical differences lie. I can, have and will hunt where the end result of the hunt doesn't end in a kill. However I, and the dogs are richer for it. Even if we don't see a bird, or a feather. 
Killing a bird for the dog doesn't equate to a successful hunt. Being in the experience does. 
But, this, is different for everyone. Some people can hunt, and call it a failure if a bird isn't killed. 
I suppose that the emphasis is different for everyone. 

And believe me, this comes from a very avid hunter. As you know Ken. 

That being said, I know, as well as you do, the importance of killing a bird for the dog. It is important.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, some vizslas will be happy never hunting, but others live for the hunt.
> ...


We talk so much about picking the right breeder, right litter, and even right pup from said litter. It's all about trying to find a good match. 
Is a big running, highly driven pup a better match, than a closer working, less prey driven one for a pet only family?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Ken, I'm responding to the OP's original question about the need to hunt a Vizsla. It's gotten a bit off track. 

My experience...and I've accompanied V's in the field with and without guns...is that it is not mandatory to hunt a Vizsla. They enjoy sharing an activity and being in the woods and doing all the things that are both instinctual to them as predators, and as bird dogs, with or without the shot. I don't doubt they and their person have a good time and share an instinctual bond, but to say that not hunting them is a "Total injustice" is wrong in the extreme. That's not just a personal opinion, but a sweeping judgment directed at others who do not share the same experience. 

~Robert


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > TexasRed said:
> ...


that's just what I was going to ask TR ....hunting doesn't suit everybody for all manner of reasons, whatever life choices they make. If vizslas were restricted to hunters only then we'd have a lot smaller gene pool than what we already have. As for the kill, I don't like my two to kill, end of, period...unless the shot game is injured and dispatch by V is the quickest and humane method, again that's just my take on it,


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If dogs who hunt are only complete because of it, are they morose and incomplete in the off season (the majority of the year) or on days they don't get to hunt? Or do they adapt and enjoy their lives in different ways? 

Everyone certainly has a different opinion and a right to that opinion. Since asked, its OK to chime in here since asked and say that you believe it's a better life for them and your own dog specifically, but it's not OK to make others feel bad about not hunting their dogs. It just seems mean and honestly, extremely rude to me. Not what I'd expect from a Vizsla owner trying to help others with their decisions.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Vizsla said:


> If dogs who hunt are only complete because of it, are they morose and incomplete in the off season (the majority of the year) or on days they don't get to hunt? Or do they adapt and enjoy their lives in different ways?
> 
> Everyone certainly has a different opinion and a right to that opinion. Since asked, its OK to chime in here since asked and say that you believe it's a better life for them and your own dog specifically, but it's not OK to make others feel bad about not hunting their dogs. It just seems mean and honestly, extremely rude to me. Not what I'd expect from a Vizsla owner trying to help others with their decisions.


 the drag. most depressing part for us, again personally, is between the end of the shoot season, which is 5 months for us, 1st sept-31st january, until we get into caravanning season, usually mid-april till end of august. I feel for the dogs in the interim period as all we get to do is go on hikes and living in hill-sheep farming country it's not wise to let them off their leads (leashes), even though they are stockproof sheep will bolt at the sight of a dog running and run the risk of aborting lambs, farmers are therefore well within their rights to shoot the dog, ipso facto...that's english law. Caravanning season is great, we tend to go away most weekends to small country sites with our friends, other HWV owners and we all have a blast, the dogs can re-socialise together as well as socialise with other breeds and humans too. A balance is my preferred choice/lifestyle.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I did not hunt the Vizsla I had before I got RT, until he was about 5 years old. And then got into it only by accident. Before I got him into hunting he was my hiking and camping partner. I got him into hiking and camping with me when he was 7 months old (with out a back pack). As he got older he had his own backpack. I would go backpacking at least once a month. Anywhere from overnight to week long plus trips. I never felt he was unhappy because I didn't hunt him. Bring out a backpack and he knew he was going to have a good time.

Fast forward to when he was 5 years old. I had him with me when I volunteered to help with some camp projects at a Boy Scout camp. The camp manager was into bird and deer hunting big time. He observed Nikolai chasing birds and pointing them on the property. he asked me if I had ever hunted him and said no. Then he asked me if he could have him for a couple of weeks to see if he had the aptitude to hunt. I left him with the man. He calls me two weeks later to come pick my dog up. Told me my dog was a natural hunter and was gun broke within a week. Invited me bring up to camp when dove season opened and watch him work. I did, and Nikolai was fantastic. Pointed and retrieved like he had been doing it his whole life. 

No regrets for not having exposed him to hunting until he was five years old. But it was then that I learned about the true nature of these dogs and added hunting to our routine to supplement when we could not go camping. 

So I don't think you have to hunt your dog for them to be happy and content. We just have to get them out doing something they enjoy and not have a couch potato.

Now thanks to (Willowynd Ranch) Ken, I have a Vizsla that hunts, with a fantastic prey drive, and hunts large, plus being a great hiking companion. Just haven't got him into backpacking.

Apologies if I got off topic.

RT


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > TexasRed said:
> ...


Range really doesn't have much to do with drive. Ask any retriever/flushing dog guy/gal that question. 
Just because they run doesn't mean they have more prey drive, in fact, they could be running just to run. A lot do. 

As far as pet only, it depends on the home. Is a competition agility home, considered a pet home? 
If so, I'd think that they would want a driven dog. 

But as you say, it is all about trying to find a good match. Part of that, is finding a good match in temperament. Just because it comes from a "big running, highly driven" field line doesn't mean it won't be a suitable pet in the home, nor does a "closer working, less prey driven" mean that it will be a suitable pet in the home. 

I have six dogs. Five came from high drive, big running field lines. One a rescue I kept. While I love him dearly, the rescue (with unknown not field trial bred lines) in the house is much harder to handle then the other five. It just varies from dog to dog.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

V-John said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > V-John said:
> ...


----------

